
Ask HN: Does changing post titles help or hinder? - sjcsjc
tl;dr - changing titles makes it difficult to find articles subsequently<p>This morning I noticed a post near the top entitled something like &quot;Growing a company that sells miniature cinder blocks to $17k a month&quot;.<p>Unfortunately I only noticed it as I was in the process of refreshing the page from the previous evening, and once refreshed it was no longer visible.<p>I searched the page for &quot;cinder&quot; but couldn&#x27;t find it.<p>I used the search function for stories containing &quot;cinder&quot; but the most recent was a year old.<p>Luckily, some commenters had used the word too, so eventually I could find the article throught comments search.<p>The title had been changed to &quot;Growing a company that sells miniature construction supplies to $17k&#x2F;mo&quot;<p>What was the benefit of that change in title, and has title-changing caused anyone else problems?
======
DrScump
The rule is that titles shouldn't be changed from as authored without reason.
In this case, the submitted page used "construction materials" but not
"cinder" in its title and subtitle. Maybe the submitter realized that and
improved it within the edit window, or a moderator fixed it.

I imagine that "cinder" in this context could confuse non-native English
speakers.

